# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Druga trudnoća, kad se uputiti u rodilište?

## Paula

Nigdje ne mogu naći podatak za drugorotkinje - kad se uputiti u rodilište. Nalazim se nekih 12km od bolnice i ako nema gužve treba mi 15 min.
Na koliko minuta bi trebala krenuti i koliko bi trebao trajati trud?
Postavila sam i upit na kružocima trudnica ali nisam dobila konkretan odgovor

----------


## Arijana

A što.. još si tu..., trči odmah   :Laughing:

----------


## buby

ja sam od puknuća vodenjaka u 22h, pa trudova od 23-01h - brzo krenuli na 5, pa 3min - došla sa 4cm open
nema pravila, slušaj svoje tijelo i sretno  :Love:  
(rekli su mi mnogi iz zafrkancije da za treće ne čekam tako dugo; ušla u box u 02:15 i rodila u 2:25 - otvorila se do kraja u roku 15min)

----------


## Arijana

> nema pravila, slušaj svoje tijelo i sretno


Ja isto mislim da nema pravila za drugo dijete, prvo još koliko tolilko možeš čekat, računat trudove.. minute, ali drugo može trajat kao i prvi porod, a može sve biti gotovo i za 15 min.

----------


## Paula

:? . E sad sam stvarno zbunjena. MM se boji da se bebi nešto ne dogodi pa navija da odem što ranije, a ja bih ipak htjela izbjeći višesatno ležanje na boku i drip i ostala sranja  :/

----------


## Bomballurina

Ma, i meni se čini da tu nema pravila. Mene je za treće doktor upozoravao da odem na prvi trud jer da će to ići rapidno, ja tuka poslušala i učinila krivo. Drugo sam dijete npr. rodila puno brže nego treće. A opet, da nisam odmah išla, tko zna....

----------


## lidac2004

i ja se ovo pitam.
ja sam sa prvim djetetom dosla na redovnu kontrolu bez ijednog truda a bila sam otvorena 5 cm i spremna za porod, rodila za sat i pol.
i nemam pojma sta da radim sada ako trudovi krenu  :?

----------


## gigi

Ciao, nova sam.
Dugo vas čitam i obrazujem se na vasim stranicama.
Sad imam problem: sutra mi je termin poroda i doktorica ga želi inducirati. 
Otvorena sam tri-četiri prsta.
Već 3 dana idem u bolnicu na ctg, a doca me uporno nagovara na inducirani porod. Napravila mi je 2 amnioskopije, plodna voda mliječno bijela.
Ja bih prirodni porod, naravno, ako nema medicinskih razloga za inducirani,
a čini se da ih nema jer kao jedini argument svoje ideje ona nudi to da je bolje roditi po danu (u vrijeme njenog dežurstva), i da su inducirani porodi brži.
Trbuh mi se stvrdnjava čitavu trudnoću, pa tako i sad, ali pravih trudova baš i nisam osjetila.
U 7. i 8. mjesecu trudnoće pila sam prepare.
Prošli porod bio je na dripu, a nakon 60 dana radili su mi kiretažu zbog komadića posteljice.

Uglavnom, jako sam uzrujana i pomalo preplašena zbog njenog forsiranja.
Sutra me na ctg i amnioskopiju naručila da dođem natašte - odlučila me poroditi i gotovo.

Opet, strah me da se plodna voda ne zamuti, možda je u pravu...?

Molim vaše mišljenje.



  :/   :Love:  
Oprostite zbog dugog posta 8)

----------


## gigi

Ups, ispričavam se, htjela sam otvoriti novu temu  :Embarassed:

----------


## mamma Juanita

*gigi*, možda ti pomogne ovaj topic http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...r=asc&start=50
, skrolaj na zadnji post na stranici .
ako se ti i beba dobro osjećate, nema nikakvog opravdanja za indukciju.
svaka indukcija nosi puno veći rizik nego spontano započet porod.
postoji razlog zašto beba daje majčinom tijelu signal kada je spremna.

*Paula,* ja mislim da nemaš razlog za brigu.
15 min. je manje nego što bi meni u Zagrebu trebalo do najbliže bolnice.
Nemoj kretati prije nego trudovi budu na svakih 5 min, ali oni pravi, regularni trudovi koji se ne mogu zamijeniti predtrudovima.
A ako želiš imati što manje interventan porod, onda je zaista najbolja strategija uopće ne ulaziti u rodilište dok trudovi nisu u vrlo gustom razmaku.
I to sve, naravno, ako se osjećaš dobro i sigurno i ako ti je u slučaju pucanja vodenjaka plodna voda bistra.
Ako su tvoji bližnji zabrinuti, zamoli ih da te malo ostave samu, nije dobro da prenose svoj adrenalin na tebe.
Ja sam iz ZG u Rijeku krenula na svakih 10ak min i mada se činilo gusto, rodila sam tek sat vremena nakon dolaska u Rijeku.
U rodilište sam ušla s trudovima na oko pola minute.

Jedna naša forumašica je krenula u rodilište (2. dijete) na svakih 5 min i trudovi su se (no wonder) prorijedili kad su došli pred bolnicu.
Odlučila je još malo prošetati i pričekati i ušla u nutra tek kad su ponovo bili na svakih 5 min.
I to je opcija, samo što bih ja ušla još kasnije da sam već pred rodilištem.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ja sam iz ZG u Rijeku krenula na svakih 10ak min i mada se činilo gusto, rodila sam tek sat vremena nakon dolaska u Rijeku.


Nisam pojasnila, ovo nije bilo tako planirano, nego je tako ispalo, jer sam ja trudove skužila tek u jutro kad su bili već na 15 min, pa dok smo krenuli...  :Wink:

----------


## Saradadevii

> a čini se da ih nema jer kao jedini argument svoje ideje ona nudi to da je bolje roditi po danu (u vrijeme njenog dežurstva), i da su inducirani porodi brži.


mozda je u krivu kad tako misli.
inducirani porodi mogu biti brzi, ali i ne trebaju; ako su i brzi, mogu biti tezi i za majku i za dijete. Nose veci rizik daljnjih intervencija (upotreba analgetika, vakuum ekstrakcija, operativno dovrsenje poroda , tj carski)
Inhibiraju lucenje tvojih hormona (oksitocina), tako da se moze propustiti ekstaza i euforija koja postoji u porodu u koji se ne pletu sintetski hormoni. Zbog istoga, uspostava dojenja moze biti teza.
Uglavnom, ne daj joj da te inducira. Vecina beba se radja poslije "termina". Najbolje je kada dijete da znak kada treba biti rodjeno.

Roditi po noci je bolje, vise pase nasoj vrsti (sisavskoj), daje vise privatnosti. Jedno norvesko istrazivanje (navedeno na topiku ciji link ti je dala MJ) pokazalo je da porodi koji se zbivaju nocu (u bolnicama) su manje interventni.
Ako zelis prirodni porod, nemoj joj dizvoliti da te inducira.

----------


## Paula

mamma Juanita hvala na savjetu - i ja sam razmišljala da šećem ispred rodilišta ali sam mislila da je to ludo ak bude u neko doba noći

----------


## mamma Juanita

Paula, ma sigurno je nekima, koji čitaju ovo, lud cijeli koncept toga da ne trčiš u bolnicu na prvi trud, 
ali važno je da ti znaš zašto tako radiš, manje je bitno što misle oni koji ne razumiju fiziologiju poroda i nemaju u njega povjerenja .
Ja bih danas sebe smatrala ludom kada bih uza svo sadašnje iskustvo i znanje učinila suprotno, jer znam koja je procedura jednom kad si u rodilištu (osobito ako si tek u fazi predporoda), znam da to znači intervencije ili u najboljem slučaju pritisak, znam da intervencije znače riskantniji pa često i duži porod (ili u najboljem slučaju ometanje poroda)i da imaju kratkoročne ili čak dugoročne posljedice.
Tak da je to relativno šta je stvarno ludo.  :Wink:  

U koju bolnicu planiraš ići?
Želim vam oboma blažen porod, sretno  :Smile:  .

----------


## gigi

Zahvaljujem na odgovorima i podršci, mamma Juanita i Saradadevii.
I neće niko požurivati moju bebankicu!

 :Smile: 
Lijep i brz porod ti želim, Paula.

----------


## TinnaZ

Gigi, jako slična situacija je bila kod mene. Uspjela sam se othrvati indukciji, i tek poslije poroda se pokazalo koliko je to dobro bilo i koliko je dobrobiti donijelo i mojem čedu (i zbog svega što beba dobije kroz priorodan porod) i meni (ispostavilo se da bi tko zna kako završilo za mene i bebu da se išlo umjetnim porodom).

Možeš pročitati moju priču na:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19577

Imaš još topice koji se zovu Inducirani porod i Drip, a imaš i topic Istinski neinterventni porod

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25493

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=26307

Pročitaj, usporedi i nadam se da će ti biti puno lakše nakon toga donijeti odluku. I vezano na tvoju doktoricu, sisavci češće rađaju noću i za to ima razloga, to što ona radi danju za ishod tvoga poroda znači vrlo malo, osim što će ti buditi uzaludnu nadu da će to umjesto tebe odraditi ona, što srećom nije moguće. Prirodni porod je jedna prava blagodat, poklon košara prepuna divnih emocija koje možda nećeš imati prilike iskusiti nikada više.

----------


## Paula

Ako mi trudovi počnu ovaj tjedan idem u Petrovu jer tamo imam doca koji nam je familija a i medicinska sestra će nam biti kuma pa ću ipak biti malo bolje zbrinutq. Problem nastaje u petak kad oboje idu na godišnji. U tom ću slučaju na Sv Duh ili Merkur (neznam ni sama).
Inaće, iskustva iz Petrove su mi dosta loša - da sam onda znala što danas znam sigurno bi porod išao drugačijim tokom.
Samo znam da više nema  šanse da me tako preveslaju. Moji doma misle da pretjerujem ali onaj tko to sam ne doživi nemože to niti shvatiti

----------


## gigi

Hvala.

----------


## AnaDelVito

meni isto svi doktori s kojima sam dogovarala porod idu na godišnji za tjedan dana, ali ja mislim da indukcija poroda zbog toga nije pametna stvar.

važno je da tvoje tijelo odredi vrijeme poroda, sve će biti lakše. to mi je savjetovao i doc kod kojeg se kontroliram - rekao je da često indukcija donese neke nepotrebne komplikacije za mamu i bebu.

----------


## TinnaZ

> važno je da tvoje tijelo odredi vrijeme poroda, sve će biti lakše. to mi je savjetovao i doc kod kojeg se kontroliram - rekao je da često indukcija donese neke nepotrebne komplikacije za mamu i bebu.


 da u pravu je, a nitko si ne bi poželio traume u porodu koje su se lako mogle izbjeći.

----------


## gigi

Vratila sam se iz rodilišta s curicom :D 
Pružajući veliki otpor uspjela sam izbjeći induciranje, tj. rodila sam posve prirodno, kad je beba to htjela,
i jako brzo. (istina, tranzicija me uhvatila u predrađaoni, samu, ali alternativa je bila drip :Mad:  )
Sam porod mi je, za razliku od prvoga, bio nadrealan i fantastičan,i mogla bih opet,
ali situacija u našem rodilištu je loša, kako što se tiče poroda, tako i dojenja.

Zahvaljujem na podršci, cure,
i na mnoštvu informacija koje sam skupila na portalu.
Čitamo se kad se naspavam
 :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam od srca Gigi!!!!   :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

Gigi, natjerala si mi suzu u oko, osjećam se kao da smo ti mi sa ovog foruma bile virtualne doule, tako sam sretna zbog tebe   :Love:   :Love: 
Sretna sam što si doživjela ove neponovljive osjećaje nenasilnog poroda:



> Sam porod mi je, za razliku od prvoga, bio nadrealan i fantastičan,

----------


## AnaDelVito

gigi, čestitam od srca  :D

----------


## TinnaZ

posebno sam ponosna na Gigin uspješan porod zbog samo 6  :Kiss:   postova koji su prethodili. To je rekord.

----------


## Saradadevii

super!  :D 
cestitke na curici!

----------


## Bomballurina

Bravo za hrabru Gigi!!!!! Čestitam od srca. Napisat ćeš priču o porodu, jel?

----------


## branka1

bravo gigi!  Nadam se da ću i ja tako




> Ja isto mislim da nema pravila za drugo dijete, prvo još koliko tolilko možeš čekat, računat trudove.. minute, ali drugo može trajat kao i prvi porod, a može sve biti gotovo i za 15 min.


Ovo je stvarno utješno  :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile:  . Pogotovo nama koje prvi put nisamo osjetile što znači dobiti doma trudove, mjeriti ih i tako








> E sad sam stvarno zbunjena. MM se boji da se bebi nešto ne dogodi pa navija da odem što ranije, a ja bih ipak htjela izbjeći višesatno ležanje na boku i drip i ostala sranja


I mm se boji identičnog. 
Ali mislim da čak i ako dođemo ranije u rodilište da uvijek mogu šetati ispred i čekati da trudovi postanu češći


Jel mliječna plodna voda znak za laganu uzbunu ili ne? kOliko se s takvom vodom još može čekati, tj. kad postaje opasno? kad počinje biti zelena?

----------


## Saradadevii

ne treba uopce postati zelena. ako je blago zelena, isto ne treba biti nikakva frka. Zelena voda znaci da je dijete u nekakvom distressu, a on moze nastati i zbog toga jer tebe uplase ili te stave na drip itd... 
zasto to pitas, je li tvoja mutna?

----------


## branka1

Ne, tj. ne znam jer nisam bila na amnioskopiji.

Nego, vraćajući se na prvi porod, iz tadašnje perspektive mi je bio super jer sam relativno lako i brzo rodila. Za 1 h i 40 min nakon što su mi prokinuli vodenjak, s tim da sam već bila otvorena 5 cm, a da uopće to nisam osjetila.

Ali iz sadašnje perspektive muči me (osim epiziotomije, amniotomije i sl) zašto me doc naručio na indukciju dan poslije termina. na kraju ipak nisam dobila drip, ali mi je prokinuo vodenjak.
Mislim, jest da mi je trudnoća bila recimo malo rizična, u početku sam malo krvarila (hematom u maternici), imala malo kontrakcije i sl., ali ništa strašno poslije.
Onda sam nedavno opet išla čitati staru povijet bolesti i vidjela da mi je na amnioskopiji bila malo mliječna plodna voda pa sam zaključila da nije htio ništa puno riskirati i da me htio brzo poroditi iz tog razloga.
Pa zato i pitam jel bed kad se plodna voda počinje lagano mutiti

----------


## Saradadevii

najbolje je da je prozirna, ali to najbolje vidis, ako ti otice, dakle, ako ti vodenjak spontano pukne.
Kod amnioskopije mozes vjerovati (ili ne) procjeni doktora. Prvi put te je narucio na indukciju nakon sto je amnioskopija pokazala da je voda mutna?

----------


## TinnaZ

branka, ako ikako možeš pročitaj ovo prije bilo kakve odluke:



> Imaš još topice koji se zovu Inducirani porod i Drip, a imaš i topic Istinski neinterventni porod
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25493
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=26307

----------


## branka1

Tinna, kakve odluke?
Moja odluka jest da hoću što prirodniji porod. Uz svaku takvu želju stoji i naznaka - naravno, ako s bebom i sa mnom bude sve u redu.
Samo me brine ta ograda. Što to znači? Ja neću znati procijeniti je li beba u opasnosti pa mi daju drip, rade epiziotomiju i sl., ili zato da olakšaju sebi i kao meni i da stvar bude brže gotova.

Inače, rekla sam docu da ovaj put, ako sve bude u redu, želim da porod krene spontano. On kaže da otprilike još daju fore 10-ak dana. Ja kažem - da, od 38.-42. tjedna je sve ok, a on kaže da u 42.već lagano induciraju.
I rekla sam da bih ovaj put pokušala izbjeći epiziotomiju. Ostatak ću im govoriti nekako u hodu

Kako sam naporna sa svim ovim pitanjima zadnjih dana  :Wink:  

Nego, smatrate li vi i dojenje prirodnom indukcijom (kao što MJ reče za sex). Jer mi u zadnje vrijeme opet malo više dojimo. Kako sam u terminu, više me nije strah kontrakcija pa su se i broj i duljina podoja povećali

----------


## TinnaZ

Ako čekaju do 42 tjedna to je već veliki uspjeh, meni su par dana prije termina počeli "nuditi" indukciju, i tad postaneš svjesna koliko je bitan prethodno zauzeti stav o prirodnom porodu ili indukciji i koliko je u tim trenucima, dok ti liječnica "objašnjava" (pa kaj mislite da možete izbjeći porod) zašto su njezine odluke dobre a ti ležiš gola i trebaš ostati uporna i sigurna u sebe.

Neću sad pisati zašto je okusiti prirodan porod i sve osjećaje koji ga obično prate, sasvim nešto dugačije od nasilnog poroda. I kako se ipak poslije poroda ispostaviloa da je moja odluka bila ispravna (beba je bila 4,550gr. a da nitko nije znao takvu sitnicu, i bez obzira na to nudili su indukciju, do toga da im se dogodilo toliko carskih da su me jedva stizali pogledati).

----------


## Fidji

branka, samo jedna stvar o plodnoj vodi.

Kako se približava termin porođaja, s djeteta se počinje skidati verniks i tada plodna voda postaje sve više bijela.
Znači, skroz mliječna plodna voda je dobar znak, ona je pokazatelj zrelosti djeteta i njegove spremnosti da se rodi.
Nakon 42 tjedna, plodna voda se opet počinje ponovno bistriti i to bistrenje je zapravo pokazatelj da je trudnoća zaista prenešena, a ne da je fulan termin.

Zelenkast plodna voda se u principu dogodi samo kad je beba u nekon stresu pa počinje ispuštati mekonij iz crijeva. Ne događa se spontano.

----------


## branka1

Joj, ovo je jako vrijedna informacija, hvala.

Što se tiče toga da čekaju do 42. tjedna, mislim da čekaju kad im ti izraziš želju, jer su mene htjeli na indukciju drugi dan nakon termina,  a sad sam rekla da to ne želim, ako s nama bude sve ok, i onda mi je ponuđena mogućnost da se čeka 10-ak dana.

Nadam se da će sve proći barem djelomično onako kako si zamišljam. 
Jer taj strah od poroda o kojem govorim u zadnje vrijeme više je mislim strah da ću poslije biti razočarana načinom poroda

----------


## maria71

što je s paulom?

----------


## TinnaZ

Branka, nemoj tako razmišljati. Sigurno je da ćeš u porodu vjerojatno 100 puta morati ponoviti da ne želiš npr. prokidanje vodenjaka, drip, epizoitomiju itd. jer želiš prirodno ovo ili ono osim ako time direktno ne ugrožavaš život bebe. 
Tvoj pratitelj, nadam se da će  paziti da se tvoja želja i ispoštuje. A ako ti netko kaže sad je život bebe postao ugoržen, moramo na carski - pa vjerojatno si nikada ne bi predbacivala zašto si pristala na to.
Ali ako milion puta ponoviš da želiš prirodno, i najveće moguće odsustvo intervencija i da te puste da ide svojim tokom - onda se i oni lakše odluče ne nutkati non stop ovo, pa ono, pa deseto, pa peto, pa da bude brže gotovo za 2 sata, pa da vas ne ulovi noć, pa da bude prije nego dođe druga smjena, više šanse je da će te pustiti na miru. Moramo razumjeti i njih da ima žena koje žele da se non stop njima netko bavi i da im nešto radi, jer misle da im to pomaže.

I htjela bih još napomenuti da ne bude zabune: mislim da je kod mene to što nisu znali veličinu bebe, i što me nisu stigli baš gledati/smetati - utjecalo pozitivno na ishod mojeg poroda. Nasuprot predloženoj indukciji koja nosi sa sobom uvijek određene rizike, i mislim kod mene veliku mogućnost da bih završila na carskom, vakuumu ili nekom trećem načinu čupanja bebe van. Psihičke posljecie koje žena može imati nakon trauma na porodu, također podrazumijevam pod te određene rizike. A sa mojeg stajališta veća je mogućnost trauma ako se ide nasilno i umjetno nego ako ide prirodno i znaš da je to od tvojeg čeda došlo i da nitko strani nije direktno uzrok nekoj komplikaciji (npr. pucanju/rupturi). Ako itko kuži što želim reći. Mada bi se i o tome dalo raspravljati, jer mislim da je kod mene uzrok ruptura bilo nalijeganje na trbuh, ali sam se nakon toga i psihički i fizički super oporavila nasuprot trauma od epiziotomije sa prvog poroda.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Nego, smatrate li vi i dojenje prirodnom indukcijom (kao što MJ reče za sex). Jer mi u zadnje vrijeme opet malo više dojimo. Kako sam u terminu, više me nije strah kontrakcija pa su se i broj i duljina podoja povećali


MJ vise ne smatra seks prirodnom indukcijom :Smile:  Sve sto inducira dijete prije nego sto je ono spremno , nije prirodno, dakle, moze se reci da prirodna indukcija ne postoji. To bi bila nemedicinska metoda indukcije. Mislim da dojenje ne moze uzrokovati porod, ako vec dijete nije spremno, jer razina oksitocina koja se luci dojenjem nije dovoljno velika, tj. bila bi da dijete snazno doji, mozda pola sata ili sat u kontinuitetu. Ovo nitko nije ustvari istrazivao, pa se nista ne moze sa sigurnoscu reci. 

Pitanje je zasto bi se induciralo uopce, medicinski ili nemedicinski, ako ne postoji indikacija da je beba (ili majka) u stresu.
Ako ti netko kaze da ce dati fore 10 dana nakon "termina", a onda inducirati, to je , prema mojem misljenju, jako los pristup: prvo, pokazuje da ne uzima u obzir stanje vas dvoje, nego rutinski inducira nakon odredjenog vremena, Drugo, pokazuje da je sklon intervenirati bez potrebe i kontrolirati porod. Trece, tebe dovodi u stanje napetog ocekivanja i brige sto ce biti ako....koja se povecava kako dani izmicu. To ti najmanje treba prije samog poroda.

Mislim da bi ti koristilo da se pokusas time ne opterecivati i da smireno cekas rodjenje svojeg djeteta. Ako dodje do toga da ti netko nudi indukciju, a ti ne zelis, kupi vrijeme, reci da moras razmisliti i trazi misljenje ili podrsku sa strane. Na kraju krajeva, nitko te ne moze natjerati da otidjes u bolnicu nakon 10 dana.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Jer taj strah od poroda o kojem govorim u zadnje vrijeme više je mislim strah da ću poslije biti razočarana načinom poroda


dobro je znati sto zelis, a sto ne, ali nije dobro biti fiksiran za odredjenu sliku poroda, jer je to proces kojeg ne mozemo kontrolirati, niti medicinski establishment (iako se on vec pola stoljeca zdusno trudi to ciniti), niti mi koje radjamo. Ono na sto mozemo utjecati, donekle, je pristanak ili ne pristanak na to sto nam rade.
Ako ne zelis rutinsku indukciju, nemoj na nju pristati. Ako te uplase, trazi drugo misljenje. Ima puno o "prenesenosti" na stranicama onih koji se profesionalno bave porodjajem i koji nisu laici kao mi ovdje na forumu, a koje mozes konzultirati tako da dobijes strucno drugo misljenje. 
Ali, opet, nemoj se time unaprijed opterecivati. Jedna od najboljih priprema za porod je biti neuznemiren (informacija vec imas dovoljno)

----------


## dolega

> što je s paulom?


pa žena je rodila.

----------


## TinnaZ

koda nas 7 dana prije termina se kreće na amnioskopije. Što samo po sebi uznemirava majku i povećava mogućnost da podsvijesno odgađa porod za još dva dana do sljedeće amnioskopije, pa do sljedeće. Mislim da se to kod mene dogodilo.
Na kraju sam bila umorna od tih termina za amnioskopije, možete li vjerovati da nisam željela znati u kojem sam točno tjednu, danu (kako mi je uspjelo isključiti se, pitam se sad), samo sam znala da me baš briga koji je tjedan i da ne želim indukciju ako je beba ok. Ponavljala sam to kao papagaj na svakom pregledu, i fokusirala se na to. I onda je krenulo ... Poslije poroda sam ustanovila da sam se ustvari porodila u terminu, koji je bio 27.07. a ja sam se porodila 01.08. I eto, zbog čega su oni mene maltretirali sa indukcijom, zbog 3 pišljiva dana, a prvi puta su mi je "ponudili" nekoliko dana prije termina. Iz razloga jer je plodna voda zrela, taman za porod. Nije bitno kaj misli beba i moje tijelo. Tek na ne znam kojoj amnioskopiji mi je dr. Jukić  olakšao u mojoj odluci, rekavši da plodna voda može biti ok još danima. Tada sam mislila da rizik mekonijske plodne vode zavisi od toga u kojem smo tjednu, ali bez obzira na to odlučila sam se pouzdati u svoj osjećaj da još možemo čekati.

----------


## marta

Kod mene se na amnioskopiju krece 4-5 dana nakon termina.

----------


## TinnaZ

Marta od kud si?

----------


## andrea

> koda nas 7 dana prije termina se kreće na amnioskopije.


gdje kod vas; misliš na varaždin ili na RH ?

ja sam išla jednom na amni., čini mi se sedam dana nakon termina, a rodila sam 14 dana nakon termina, indukcijom, ali mi nisu više uopće radili amnioskopiju

----------


## TinnaZ

U Varaždinu, možda je to samo kod mog ginića. Da sam ovo znala prije poroda (da se negdje ide 7 dana nakon) - malo bih prorijedila te svoje amnioskopije. I da je Saradadevii prije otvorila onaj topic Istinski neinterventni porod.

----------


## marta

Iz sjeverne Dalmacije. 
Jos jednom, ne postoje opcenarodnihrvatskodrzavni protokoli o trudnoci i porodu koji vrijede za sve doktore, ambulante, bolnice i rodilista, vec svatko radi po svom nahodjenju. Zato bi bilo korektno pisati "kod nas u Varazdinu" a ne "kod nas" jer ispada da se tvoj post odnosi na cijelu Hrvatsku sto nikako ne stoji.

----------


## maria71

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> što je s paulom?
> 
> 
> pa žena je rodila.


kad :?

----------


## dolega

prije par dana.

no,no..ne pratiš ljetne trudnice

----------


## maria71

pa ni ja ne mogu sve  :Laughing:

----------


## branka1

Da, i ja mislim da se treba smiriti i polako osjećam da me popušta napetost.
Samo me zanimalo, s obzirom da moje dijete sve više doji u zadnje vrijeme, jer kako rekoh, valjda sam se ja opustila zadnjih tjedana što se toga tiče, može li taj oksitocin ipak uzrokovati ranije trudove. Iako, ne doji ona TAKO često ni TAKO dugo

----------


## marta

jel strikas ili heklas? ako da, sad je trenutak!   :Smile:

----------


## branka1

Hm, ništa. Prije 15-ak godina počela jedan goblen. Nikad ga završila. Možda je sad vrijeme  :Grin:

----------


## marta

:Grin:

----------


## branka1

Evo, da se samo malo javim.
MM i Lea otišli na more par dana pa ja sad cijele dane samo odmaram, čitam i surfam.

Uglavnom, danas sam pročitala sve tektove s portala o porodu, puno priča s poroda, još iščitavam topice o porodu, pogotovo one o Odentu (jer ih do sad nisam uopće stigla detaljno pročitati), uglavnom radim sve ono što nisam stizala u zadnje vrijeme, puno surfam po forumu .

Htjela sam vam samo reći koja se promjena dogodila u odnosu na moje prethodne postove ovdje. Trenutno sam toliko sigurna u sebe, svoje tijelo i svoje dijete da imam osjećaj da bih se lagano mola poroditi i doma u svom krevetu i da se ništa strašno ne bi dogodilo. 
Znam da će se sada mnogi nasmijati i reći da me pucaju hormoni  :Smile:  , ali barem bih imala prirodni, fiziološki porod. 
Ionako ne namjeravam  primiti nikakve analgetike, pupčanu vrpcu ne treba odmah prerezati, dijete će se roditi i bez da mi netko diktira - tiskaj, tiskaj...
dobro, ovo je sad malo karikiranje, ali htjela sam reći da sam puno opuštenija nego prije par dana. 
Čak i ako ne bude sve po nekom mom planu, potrudit ću se da ispadne što bolje, puno toga znam  i puno sam mirnija.

Prije par tjedana me bilo malo strah što ovaj vikend neće biti MMa jer mi je danas točno 39 tjedana, ali ja sam ih i nagovarala da odu, prvenstveno radi Lee i sad me uopće nije strah. Čak imam osjećaj da bih se i sama mogla odvesti u rodilište  :Smile:  

cijelo vrijeme imam feeling da ću prenijeti, a prije koji mjesec sam mislila da ću roditi ranije. I mislim si - što se može dogoditi? Da mi i pukne vodenjak, još uvijek imam koji sat vremena. Kad dobijem trudove isto tako.
Jedino me malo muči što svi govore da kod drugog poroda sve ide puno brže i da se treba puno prije krenuti u rodilište. A meni je bed da ne dođem prerano. Ali uvijek mogu šetati ispred rodilišta, zar ne?  :Grin:  

Hvala vam na podršci i poduci

----------


## marta

:Love:

----------


## ivarica

branka    :Love:  
mislit cu na tebe i na malu lavicu.

----------


## Felix

branka, super post   :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

:Kiss:  


> Trenutno sam toliko sigurna u sebe, svoje tijelo i svoje dijete da imam osjećaj da bih se lagano mola poroditi i doma u svom krevetu i da se ništa strašno ne bi dogodilo.


 naravno da ne bi, pa bolnice i doktore smo izmislili tek prije kojih 100 godina, a rađale smo tisućljećima prije.

Glede "kratkoće" drugog poroda, moj je trajao od prvih laganih trudića (za koje sam mislila da me samo malo bole križa) do kraja - oko 24 sata. A prvi porod pod dripom je trajao 7h, ajde od puknuća vodenjaka oko 9h. Ali ovaj drugi bih ponovila bez problema. Zato, filmovi su filmovi, a priroda obično nije tako dramatična i nagla.

----------


## branka1

Ma zapravo, s druge strane, i ja mislim da bi ovaj mogao potrajati duže, ako sve ili većina stvari ispadne onako kako bih ja željela.
Prvi put su mi prokinuli vodenjak pa su trudovi krenuli prije nego da sam čekala svoje. Također, nafilali su me s analgeticima.
ako ću ovaj put čekati svoje trudove možda potraje dulje.

----------


## Lutonjica

evo da malo dignem topik, jer u zadnji cas razmisljam o rodilistu rijeci:

vidim da se tamo kretalo s trudovima na 10 i na 5 minuta, i da se stiglo   :Grin:  
da se toga drzim? (ovog od 10 minuta)

muci me sto sam kod prvog poroda imala skroz neredovite i neregularne kontrakcije nekih 16 sati, a onda sam dobila drip i rodila u roku 4 sata. i nemam pojma kak izgledaju normalni trudovi i koliko da cekam...

----------


## studeni

pravi trud traje punu minutu i dolazi na jako pravilne razmake, bili oni 5, 7 ili 10 min. odmah ga prepoznaš, moja mama mi je rekla da pravi trud BOLI LJUTO i kad sam to osjetila...baš je ljuto, uh

prati ih sat vremena, pa ako ne preskaču, npr da ga nema 20 min- pol sata, pravi je i kreni! bar ako se putuje zg - ri

----------


## TinnaZ

istina, pravi trudovi postanu u redovitim razmacima, koliko god prije toga bili neredoviti.

----------


## Lutonjica

jel to sigurno   :Grin:  
ima tu puno prica cura koje nisu uopce imale redovite trudove. e sad, ja znam za sebe da sam dobila drip i zato sam brzo rodila i bez regularnih trudova, ali ne znam kod njih jel do dripa ili ima i takvih slucajeva?

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam u drugom porodu imala totalno neregularne i "slabe" trudove (kako su ih ocijenili), koji su me usprkos tome otvorili sasvim lijepo, ali kad je beba krenula onda su postali definitivno jaki i redoviti, između dva truda sam uspijevala jedan, dva duboka udaha (ajde možda malo više), i onda opet hu, hu, hu, hi, hi, hi ... i to je trajalo cca 45 min - 1h. Prekrasno mi je bilo kod prirodnih trudova, što dok ga nema, kao da ništa nije bilo, odmaraš i ne šarafa te cijelo vrijeme.
Sjećam kad mi je dr. rekao da sam lijepo otvorena (mislim da je bilo 8cm), a ja njemu kako bih tek sad krenula u bolnicu da me nisu natjerali onako naprepad. Dakle, stigla bih ja na finish od njih    :Grin:  
Bilo je forumašica koje su ulijetale u Rijeku sa trubom, kreni malo ranije pogotovo ako je drugi porod, pa tamo možeš sjesti, popiti čaj, ako si došla prerano   :Smile:  , e majko mila i sad neka ne bude sram ostale bolnice, da se rodilje ovako moraju dovijati da dobiju približno kaj žele.
Koliko imaš do Rijeke? Dođi u Varaždin, do nas ti je 1h, Eriki se najaviš prije na telefon. Osim toga, imaš i zagrebačkih primalja navedenih na jednom topicu koje su sklone prirodnom porodu, pa ako je koja u smjeni - da odeš u tu bolnicu ? Mislim da se mogu dobiti i njihovi brojevi telefona/mobitela.

----------


## TinnaZ

čuj i ja sam imala te nerodovite i neregularne kontrakcije više od 16h, super je kod njih što skoro da i nisu boljele. 
Srećom sam se uspjela "dogovoriti" da pokušam roditi svojim trudovima - i gle čuda rodila ja i bez dripa   :Laughing:  , sve išlo relativno lagano, doduše trajalo je, ali kako kaže tekst Hormoni su naši pomagači, valja tijelo rasporedi bol i intenzitet trudova na onoliko dugi period da snaga i bol budu ženi prihvatljivi.
Hoću reći: vjerujem da bi rodila za tih istih 4 sata, i da nisi dobila drip.

----------


## Andora

ja sam isto pitala ginekologa pri kraju druge trudnoće, rekao mi:

ako počnu trudovi, bez panike, spremit se, obavit sve što treba i doći,
ako pukne vodenjak... lagano se spremit i uputit u bolnicu bez obavljanja pranja, brijanja.....

nda, ipak me uzeo u bolnicu 5 dana prije poroda jer sam već prenijela. a onda u viziti drugi ginekolog pitao zašto sam tu i šta ima veze ako sam prenijela kad je takvih masu vanka u šetnji na suncu ili doma :/

----------


## makita

Malo podižem da kažem da sam u istim dilemama ko Lutonjica. Al evo osijećam neke vrlo blage trudove ima 2 sata i ne znam kako će se ponašat jer sam u 1. porodu dobila drip jer sam 8 sati nakon početka ovih blagih trudova pošla ipak provjerit u bolnicu. Sad mi se čini da ću više čekati, jer od bolnice mi je 20 min pješke, autom valjda max 5-10 minuta  :Grin:  računajuć da će MM bit nježan tijekom vožnje  :Smile:  

Osim toga, ovako ću se sjetit izvijestiti vas kako je u nas sve prošlo  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam i u drugom porodu imala čudne, potpuno neregularne trudove. i ostali su takvi do samog izgona. tako da se nikako ne bih mogla osloniti na to da čekam trudove svakih 5 minuta ili svakih 10 minuta jer toga kod mene nije bilo. 
inače, od prvog truda do poroda proteklo je oko 7 sati

----------


## filip

Evo,da se prikljucim..
Meni su u prvoj trudnoci poceli trudovi na svakih 5 minuta,i naravno otisla u bolnicu..Moram napomenuti da sam 30 i nesto sati bila u bolnici i nikako se poroditi....Dosla u nedjelju u jutro,cijeli dan trudovi(dr.mi nisu uopce vjerovali da imam trudove),a ja se ne otvaram,koma.Tek u ponedjeljak u jutro mi Podobnik probija vodenjak i kaze da cu brzo u box.Ja otisla u box,dali mi drip i rodila tek navecer u 19....Muka mi je bilo.I sad trebam u 2mj.roditi,i gdje god procitam kazu kad su trudovi na 5 min.da krenem u bolnicu..Rekla sam da sa drugim neidem u bolnicu dok se ne krenem poradjat,i najradije bih rodila doma....

----------


## makita

> ja sam i u drugom porodu imala čudne, potpuno neregularne trudove. i ostali su takvi do samog izgona. tako da se nikako ne bih mogla *osloniti* na to da čekam trudove svakih 5 minuta ili svakih 10 minuta jer toga kod mene nije bilo. 
> inače, od prvog truda do poroda proteklo je oko 7 sati


Pa na što si se oslonila  :Laughing:  

Meni bilo preksinoć trudova, posli opet ništa  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## thalia

[quote="makita"]


> Pa na što si se oslonila  
> 
> Meni bilo preksinoć trudova, posli opet ništa


ajme, makita, meni je u prvom (za sad jedinom) porodu bilo tako *četiri dana* prije poroda. i kad sam došla u bolnicu su mi s 4 minute došli nazad na 6, valjda od stresa. 

mislim, ništa pametno nisam napisala, samo pružam virtualnu podršku   :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam i u drugom porodu imala čudne, potpuno neregularne trudove. i ostali su takvi do samog izgona. tako da se nikako ne bih mogla *osloniti* na to da čekam trudove svakih 5 minuta ili svakih 10 minuta jer toga kod mene nije bilo. 
> inače, od prvog truda do poroda proteklo je oko 7 sati
> 
> 
> Pa na što si se oslonila


puknuo vodenjak  
to je bio dovoljno dobar znak da porod kreće   :Wink:

----------


## makita

AAAA tako. Pa naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Trini

Evo samo da se prikuljucim sa svojim iskustvom.

U prvoj trudnoci su me dobro sibali trudovi na svakih 3-6 minuta od samog pocetka, kad sam vidjela da se intenzitet pojacao toliko da nisam mogla obuci vise cipele i pocela me hvatati drhtavica, krenuli smo u rodiliste. Rodila za 3 sata.

Drugi put mi je puknuo vodenjak i znala sam da moram ici. Dosla bez ijednog truda u bolnicu vec otvorena 4 cm. OStalih 6 do potpunog otvaranja i izgon odradila u sljedeca 2 sata  :shock: 

Sad mi je treci porod po terminu za tri tjedna. Jucer mi je u nekoliko navrata odlazio cep (iako mislim da nije cijeli izasao), i imala sam *15 sati* trudove i to s razmakom od 3 minute, 6 minuta, 10 minuta, pa 20 minuta, pa onda opet 3 i sl... moram priznati da sam sva bila zbunjena. PO jacini nisu uopce bili nesto znacajni, ali mi se pred kraj pocela javljati konstantna bol u ledjima zbog koje sam jedva hodala .... i stvarno nisam znala kaj da radim ... a trecerotka  :shock: na kraju sam od iscrpljenosti zaspala i od jutros nema nicega  :? bila na pregledu, vele da se nisam nista znacajno niti otvorila.

eto, da mi je to netko pricao ne bih vjerovala  :/

----------


## Tanita

Obje svoje princeze sam rodila na drip , prvu u 42tj, drugu u 40+3 i nije mi žao što sam slušala doktora jer sam ipak uvijerena da on bolje zna svoj posao od mene, isto tako kao i što ja svoj posao znam bolje od njega. Prirodni porod je želja svake od nas ali ipak na prvo mjesto stavljam svoju bebu, što bi bilo kad bi bilo su samo price daleko od istine. kako bi se osjecali da nešto krene po zlu jer niste poslušali doktora zar se radi manje boli i nekih osobnih stavova isplati ulaziti u rizik? Mislim da ne.
Uskoro me čeka i treći porod i opet ću ako bude potrebno prepustiti se u ruke doktora pa kako on odlući drip, epiziotomija, važna mi je samo beba a, sve drugo ću ionako zaboraviti cim ugledam svoju ribicu živu i zdravu.

----------


## marta

> eto, da mi je to netko pricao ne bih vjerovala  :/


Hehehe, ima nas jos. Ja sam se svaki put premisljala jesu to trudovi, ili nisu. Ma jesu. Ma nema sanse...

----------


## zekana

Ja ne znam što da mislim. 

Rodila sam jednom, a za mjesec dana mi je termin. Otvorila sam se samo prst za 5 sati trudova u razmaku od 2-3 minute. I to unatoč "čačkanju" doktorice koja je pokušala "prokinuti" i pomoći. To joj je na samom kraju i uspjelo pa sam SREĆOM imala prirodan porod. Isto tako mi je vodenjak pukao tek nakon 3 sata. 

Eh, sreća u svemu je da mi je bolnica od kuće 3 minute autom. I to me smiruje. A kako će biti- JAVIM uskoro!  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Velike su sanse da drugi put ide brze. Ja sam isto bila 3 min autom od bolnice. Trudovi su odmah od prvog bili kratkog razmaka tj na 3 min. Poceli u 2 po noci. U 4 ipo krenula. U 6 rodila.

----------


## Danonino

Ja sam svoj prvi porod čekala u bolnici, zbog visokog tlaka i prenesene trudnoće. Odlučili me inducirati na točno 41+4 tt. Večer prije sam dobila svoje trudove i pukao mi vodenjak  :Smile:  Ako računamo vrijeme od ulaska u box do poroda, prošlo je sve skupa 10 sati. Od puknuća vodenjaka do izgona 5 sati. Vrijeme provedeno u rađaoni ukupno 2 sata. Da sam bila doma došla bi kasnije i trajalo bi sve skupa kraće, ovako su me na prvi znak samo s odjela prebacili u predrađaonu. Za prvorotku i bebu od preko 4 kg mislim da je super i da će drugi put ići brže <3 U svakom slučaju, ako budem bila doma, planiram poći na trudove od 5 min razmaka.
a dotad čitam vaša iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Moj izgon je poceo u preradjaoni. Nekako sam se dogegala u radjaonu-odmah cucla na stolcic i bebuska je vec zaplakala  :Smile:  bez tiskanja i busenja vodenjaka. Bas se brzo sve odvijalo, iako sam dosla otvorena samo 3 prsta. Samo opusteno i ne daj se prestrasit. Mislim da je meni bas pomoglo sto sam cijelo vrijeme bila sama i opustena. I primaljama sam rekla neka me puno ne obilaze, da cu im ja mahnit kroz hodnik kad nesto krene.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Krenula u bolnicu s trudovima na minutu i nagonom za tiskanje, računajući da sam drugorotka i nadajući se da će sve biti brzo gotovo. 15 minuta vožnje i još 45 minuta hodanja po bolnici. U rađaonu stigla potpuno otvorena, svi se ustrčali oko mene - i oni su mislili da ću za čas. A kad tamo, agonija je potrajala još sljedeća dva sata, iako sam mogla mijenjati položaje kako sam htjela (sjedila sam, čučala, klečala). Nadala sam se da će to olakšati i ubrzati porod. Ništa od toga.
Kraće mi je i lakše bilo drugo porođajno doba na prvom porodu (blizanke, zadak, polusjedeći položaj), nego sada s jednom bebom.

----------


## Sani1612

PAM čestitam na bebi!

----------


## Optimisticna

čestitke mami Pandori
Ja sam počela o tome razmišljati, kad i kako, kako će izgledati. Mada sam drugorotka, nemam pojma niočemu.  :Embarassed:  Prvi porod me uhvatio onako...ustanovljeno da ću rodit kod redovnog pregleda, prijevremeno mjesec dana, bez trudova. Rodila nakon dripa za 15 minuta do onda niš samo potpuno otvorena. Razmišljam di sam pustila čep i ne mogu ga se sjetiti. Tako da nemam pojma šta očekivati.

----------


## MarinaMM

Malo podizem temu  :Very Happy: 

Prvi porod sam dojurila u bolnicu odmah kada mi je pukao vodenjak i zbog toga sam se dosta dugo mucila pod dripom (u lezecem polozaju - uh sto ga mrzim!  :drek:  ). Sada citam vase price o tome kako je dobro doci sto kasnije da se sto vise same otvorima, da mjerimo razmak medju trudovima i sl. Ali me muci jedna stvar koju nitko ne spominje - kako mogu znati da mojim odugovlacenjem ne skodim bebama? Mislim kako mogu znati da se s njima ne desava "nesto lose", a ja se razvacim doma ili ispred bolnice? 
Nemojte me krivo razumjeti, nisam pobornik dripa i slicnih stvari, samo sam malo prepadnuta i ne znam kako postupiti...

----------


## Vlattka

I mene zanima za drugi put, iako ce biti za koju godinu...posto sam prvi put provela posve nepotrebno vrijeme u radjaonici.

Poslano sa mog SM-G361F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bella77

Kad sam svoju gin pitala ovo pitanje, rekla je prepolovi vrijeme prvog poroda i to ti je cca vrijeme drugog poroda. Ja sam žurila u rađaonu jer sam htjela epiduralnu, ali dok su me pregledali već sam bila 7 cm i ništa od epiduralne... no da, trajalo je upola kraće sve skupa.

----------

